# I'm C0minG H0mE!..



## fizzerbird (Nov 23, 2015)

It's all a gogo...I will be back in Bristol, living temporarily with the madre until I get a place of my own...Just off Wells Road, top end South Bristol obvs not gonna post actually addy on here!

Sunday is my moving day...so I will be there for my birthday and for Christmas and forevermore there after I suspect!

No job to go to gulp! but que sera sera...

I'm really looking forward to visiting some old haunts...


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 23, 2015)

I've had an eventful time in Devon. It's a marvelous place to live and I will certainly miss the cottage and the countryside on my doorstep but it's time to be back near my kith and Kin for emotional support more than anything else. Plus I was killing myself trying to maintain the cottage and live here on my wages...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hope the move goes well !


----------



## MrSki (Nov 23, 2015)

Mooooooooooooorning Fizzer. Good luck with it all.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 23, 2015)

Good Luck fizzerbird and welcome home - Hope Bristol hasn't changed too much !
Moving is always a RPITA, having made *a few* over the years.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 23, 2015)

Good luck and much happiness in your new life.


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2015)

Good luck fiiiiizzzzzzzzer!  x Hope the move goes well and without stress.


----------



## Callie (Nov 23, 2015)

Awwwrr fizzer. I hope you can refind some of the things you enjoyed about Devon again in Brizzle. Go out adventuring in the countryside when you can.

Wish you all the best x


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 23, 2015)

Hope you have a smooth move fizzerbird


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 23, 2015)

Good luck, Fizzer. I hope it's everything you need it to be. x


----------



## weltweit (Nov 23, 2015)

Good luck with the move!

I hope you have enough boxes!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 23, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Good luck with the move!
> I hope you have enough boxes!!


 
So do I! 

Stress!


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 23, 2015)

Bristolians will be celebrating the return of the prodigal daughter with bunting, cheering and much merriment

May the move painless and the short search for wonderful, fulfilling, enjoyable yet challenging employment be over almost before it's begun


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 23, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Bristolians will be celebrating the return of the prodigal daughter with bunting, cheering and much merriment
> 
> May the move painless and the short search for wonderful, fulfilling, enjoyable yet challenging employment be over almost before it's begun


 awwww thanks!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2015)

good luck fizzerbird


----------



## xenon (Nov 23, 2015)

Good luck Fizzer. 

Someone should organise a Bristol drinks soon. 

Prob not me though. Last time I tried, it didn't really get any where...


----------



## tony.c (Nov 23, 2015)

Good luck with the move fizzerbird. I hope it all goes well and you find a job soon.
I can't help thinking that Bristol is going to be shaken up by your return!


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 23, 2015)

Good luck sweetie x


----------



## pogo 10 (Nov 23, 2015)

Good luck fizzerbird, hope all goes well.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 23, 2015)

Good luck fizzerbird. There must be more chance of getting work in Bristol.


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 23, 2015)

xenon said:


> Good luck Fizzer.
> 
> Someone should organise a Bristol drinks soon.
> 
> Prob not me though. Last time I tried, it didn't really get any where...


 Are you still in the same place xenon ?


----------



## adidaswoody (Nov 23, 2015)

My new favourite thread ^.^ hope the move goes well miss fizzy!


----------



## Idaho (Nov 23, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## Mogden (Nov 23, 2015)

Woohoo! There's something sniggerworthy about you and Bristols. Heehee


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 23, 2015)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Good luck fizzerbird. There must be more chance of getting work in Bristol.



I hope so!


----------



## xenon (Nov 23, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> Are you still in the same place xenon ?



Yep, same place. Keeping it southside... Er or something.


----------



## blairsh (Nov 23, 2015)

All the best with the move Fizz!


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 23, 2015)

xenon said:


> Yep, same place. Keeping it southside... Er or something.


 
So I'll be along the road from you...a long way along the road but along the road! 

We should hook up once I'm settled...I'm sure I can drag some others along...if not i'll still stand you a pint  x


----------



## xenon (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 23, 2015)

hope the move goes well


----------



## wiskey (Nov 23, 2015)

can't wait to have you back fizzlestix!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 23, 2015)

wiskey said:


> can't wait to have you back fizzlestix!!



OMG! I haven't been called that for years!! 

I need a cuddle from the wiskels


----------



## wiskey (Nov 23, 2015)

soon come


----------



## Libertad (Nov 24, 2015)

I hope your move is swift and uneventful fizz.


----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 24, 2015)

All the best with the move fizzerbird, enjoy being home


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Nov 24, 2015)

Yay hope the move is smooth fizzerzzz x


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 24, 2015)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> Yay hope the move is smooth fizzerzzz x


 thanks...I hope it is smoother than the preparing to move bit is...stress!


----------



## Whagwan (Nov 24, 2015)

All the best, another ex-Bristolian here that's jealous.  

Hopefully I'll be moving back (to the same area by the sounds of things) soon.


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 25, 2015)

Whagwan said:


> All the best, another ex-Bristolian here that's jealous.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be moving back (to the same area by the sounds of things) soon.




Well if you do let me know...


----------



## Whagwan (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm from Knowle/Totterdown and back there about 2/3rds of weekends.  My fiancee is still living in Victoria Park and I'm just trying to sort work to move back!  

If you drink in the Shakespeare or Oxford you're likely to see me about, regular when I'm back home...


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 25, 2015)

Whagwan said:


> I'm from Knowle/Totterdown and back there about 2/3rds of weekends.  My fiancee is still living in Victoria Park and I'm just trying to sort work to move back!
> 
> If you drink in the Shakespeare or Oxford you're likely to see me about, regular when I'm back home...



OMG...The Shakespeare and the Oxford are blasts from the past for me! I lived in Lilymead Avenue ( street behind the Angels  ) and then Goolden street for a few years. Grew up in Redcliffe so know Vicky Park very well. 

Some urbanites that no longer post or don't post that often now, live very close by to Vicky Park too...

I'll  be looking to move nearer that end of the Wells Road after I've sorted work etc out.

Is your Fiancee local? As in proper job Bristolian?


----------



## Whagwan (Nov 25, 2015)

We're both proper locals, both grew up in Knowle just off of the Well's Rd (a couple of roads apart.)  Not sure of the time scales when you were there but if you ever had a take-away from the Orient Kitchen on Redcatch Rd (now called Happy House) then that was the family business.

The irony is despite having overlapping social groups we never met until I just after I moved to London for work four years back.  Since then we've done a lot of M4 miles...

I've also lived on Lilymead, as well as Brecknock and New Walls!

If you haven't been around for a while it'll be worth a visit, Totterdown has been gentrified to an extent, but still has really great community.  The Oxford is a very nice pub these days believe it or not!


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm making an assumption...I've a feeling I'm a lot older than you and so maybe the experience of the place differ slightly.

I've been away from Bristol for just over 6 years but I have popped back regularly to see family and friends both in Knowle and Totterdown


----------



## Whagwan (Nov 25, 2015)

We're mid-30s if that helps with your assumptions.  Old enough to remember a different Totterdown anyway!


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 25, 2015)

Whagwan said:


> We're mid-30s if that helps with your assumptions.  Old enough to remember a different Totterdown anyway!


 Yep, Same age as my son who also used to live in Totterdown with a girl in Bushy Park for a while, though he's now the other side of Bristol Near Cribbs.


----------



## Whagwan (Nov 25, 2015)

When was your son on Bushy park?  I know a few people/houses on that street.

I've had friends there since I was about 14, pretty much has been my second home.  First of all it was the family home, then the dad moved out and it was the lads home, and just recently the eldest son is expecting his first kid so it's come full circle.  We've had  a fair few parties over the years...


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 25, 2015)

Whagwan said:


> When was your son on Bushy park?  I know a few people/houses on that street.
> 
> I've had friends there since I was about 14, pretty much has been my second home.  First of all it was the family home, then the dad moved out and it was the lads home, and just recently the eldest son is expecting his first kid so it's come full circle.  We've had  a fair few parties over the years...


 Erm...between 2005 - 2009 ish?

They used to have lots of parties too and was the go to place after a night out...he used to DJ in Castro's and Lakota and had other spots too. Drum and bass...and I used to go with him and back to theirs a lot at the time also...


----------



## Whagwan (Nov 25, 2015)

Hah, small world, we were doing exactly the same thing at the time!  Bristol never ceases to surprise with how inbred it can be...


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 27, 2015)

Two more sleeps!..


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 29, 2015)

Enjoy the move and change fizzerbird ! 

I hope we get to overlap in Bristol at some point next year, it's been a long time  .....

Nowadays festivaldeb and I have visits to your home city quite frequently


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 29, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> Enjoy the move and change fizzerbird !
> 
> I hope we get to overlap in Bristol at some point next year, it's been a long time  .....
> 
> Nowadays festivaldeb and I have visits to your home city quite frequently


 
I'm sure we will, looking forward to it


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 29, 2015)

Well...today is gonna be a challenging and emotional one...


I shall be back on my turf later today if all goes well.

 Praying to the weather gods for dry and calm conditions


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 29, 2015)

Happy move day fizz. It will be all kinds of hard work but I hope it goes as well as possible.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 29, 2015)

Hope it goes well...


----------



## dessiato (Nov 29, 2015)

fizzerbird first you say you're almost 53, now you have a son in mid 30. No, I've seen pics of you. I don't believe either is possible. You look much too young.


----------



## aqua (Nov 29, 2015)

Hope today goes well sweetie xx


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 29, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Happy move day fizz. It will be all kinds of hard work but I hope it goes as well as possible.



Ruti! I is stressed out to stressville and beyond! but thanks angel x 



fishfinger said:


> Hope it goes well...




i fucking love this tune! it shall be the pleasant earworm of today x 



dessiato said:


> fizzerbird first you say you're almost 53, now you have a son in mid 30. No, I've seen pics of you. I don't believe either is possible. You look much too young.



geee shucks!  but seriously I will be 53 in a couple of weeks...it's all make-up/gok wan/ and clever camera shots...you should see me first thing in the morning! Erm...That's not an 'invite' by the way, I like mrs dessiato too much! 



aqua said:


> Hope today goes well sweetie xx



Mate... thanks, and here I go again onto the next chapter...again... x


----------



## aqua (Nov 29, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> Ruti! I is stressed out to stressville and beyond! but thanks angel x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't be a good story with only one or two chapters would it x


----------



## wiskey (Nov 29, 2015)

when we having a drink now you are back?


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 2, 2015)

wiskey said:


> when we having a drink now you are back?



ASAP! 

Madre driving me mad.... I'm drinking and taking loads of benzos to cope!!! 

I'll try and get something sorted soon... Got tinternet being fitted Thursday and job centre Friday etc... I'll pm you wiskles!!! On phone and it's crap! Xxx


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 3, 2015)

Hope your move went well Auntie Fizz!  x


----------



## dessiato (Dec 3, 2015)

Just wondering, if you misuse tiger balm, or Veet, as you did before, how're you going to explain it to your mother?


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 4, 2015)

dessiato said:


> Just wondering, if you misuse tiger balm, or Veet, as you did before, how're you going to explain it to your mother?



Im not even talking to her so wont be an issue...

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/right-fess-up-whos-feeling-down-in-the-dumps.262514/page-615


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 6, 2015)

Still plenty of time left for fun at 53!  

fizzerbird


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 8, 2015)

This place has changed soo much and not necessarily for the better IMO!

Fucking buses....and fucking prices!!!


----------



## dessiato (Dec 8, 2015)

(((fizzerbird)))


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 8, 2015)

That kitten looks a bit disconcerted. Does the dog represent the overwhelmingness of Bristol for fizzerbird ? (the cat?) 

Maybe just ahead of Xmas bonkersness isn't the best time. Look after yourself anyway


----------



## dessiato (Dec 8, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> That kitten looks a bit disconcerted. Does the dog represent the overwhelmingness of Bristol for fizzerbird ? (the cat?)
> 
> Maybe just ahead of Xmas bonkersness isn't the best time. Look after yourself anyway



Maybe the dog is tasting the cat with a view to eating it later.

Or maybe the cat has a cold and the dog is licking its nose clean.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 8, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> That kitten looks a bit disconcerted.


 





Dog Germs!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm not liking being 'home' much ATM...

Apart from the obvious tension living with toxic madre...this place has changed so much in the past 6 or so years...in terms of living and getting around?

WTF has happened? Who broke Bristol?


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2015)

It's everywhere. I love my little Spanish town but it's changing. I don't like where it's heading. But it's _my _little town and I want to live here for a long time.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 14, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> his place has changed so much in the past 6 or so years...in terms of living and getting around?
> 
> WTF has happened? Who broke Bristol?



You just got used to the Devon way , moi luvver


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 14, 2015)

rubbershoes said:


> You just got used to the Devon way , moi luvver



yep...I'm giving it until end of March and if Bristol doesn't behave itself I'm gone...possibly Glastonbury/Street way...


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 14, 2015)

I don't know about breakin' brizzle - who bust t'interweb !


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 14, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> I don't know about breakin' brizzle - who bust t'interweb !


 me 

I did it accidentally...


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 15, 2015)

pah, bad girl !! go n sit on the naughty step   ... but if was a nadicdent , oh, never mind, it'll get fixed


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2015)

I was in Bristol on Friday  gave my uncle a lift from Bath , he lives near St Pauls.


----------



## xenon (Dec 15, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> I'm not liking being 'home' much ATM...
> 
> Apart from the obvious tension living with toxic madre...this place has changed so much in the past 6 or so years...in terms of living and getting around?
> 
> WTF has happened? Who broke Bristol?



 They've fucked the centre up. Putting it back to how it was apparently.  Hence bus and other traffic. There is some water mains works going on here in there as well. And the swing bridge is shut.
  And something about the shuttle bus. But I haven't paid much attention.


----------



## aqua (Dec 15, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> I'm not liking being 'home' much ATM...
> 
> Apart from the obvious tension living with toxic madre...this place has changed so much in the past 6 or so years...in terms of living and getting around?
> 
> WTF has happened? Who broke Bristol?


The thing is love, you didn't choose to be there. Life chose for you. So you're never going to find it exciting and you will always be comparing it to something else. Give it time. You are one of the most impulsive people I know  

A plan to give it a couple of months is a good one. Your relationship with your mum will be tainting your relationship with your city. It is your city. You know that. But at the moment you can't see its shine because of other people. But you will. Even if you choose to move on again, your ci won't always look this way 

That and you are without a doubt now a country bumpkin 

And I'll call you worse too given you didn't invite me for amazing sausage :sulks:


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 15, 2015)

aqua said:


> <snip> You are one of the most impulsive people I know
> 
> And I'll call you worse too given you didn't invite me for amazing sausage :sulks:



The impulsive thing...it's no good is it? 

The Sausage thing... it all happened very 'impulsively'...

but we did talk about how much we love you aqua  xXx


----------

